# CSV rejected due to pending Appeal



## fahadakbar (Aug 1, 2017)

My General Work Visa application was rejected during August of 2017 against which i applied for an appeal within the 10 working days time against which no response is received from the department till to date. 
Subsequently, during last month (July 2018) I applied for the CSV which was rejected within 3 weeks time on the basis that the work visa appeal is still pending with the department. 
In the respective scenario, Should I simultaneously withdraw my Work visa appeal and appeal against the CSV rejection ? or Should I withdraw my Work visa appeal and apply fresh CSV application?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

fahadakbar said:


> My General Work Visa application was rejected during August of 2017 against which i applied for an appeal within the 10 working days time against which no response is received from the department till to date.
> Subsequently, during last month (July 2018) I applied for the CSV which was rejected within 3 weeks time on the basis that the work visa appeal is still pending with the department.
> In the respective scenario, Should I simultaneously withdraw my Work visa appeal and appeal against the CSV rejection ? or Should I withdraw my Work visa appeal and apply fresh CSV application?


Stay away from appeals at any cost. If you are rejected rather let it go and submit a new one. Appeals take long and are harder to track progress. If possible withdraw the appeal. Not sure how that would be done though


----------



## fahadakbar (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the Reply. How much time should be waited before applying fresh visa application instead of appeal?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

fahadakbar said:


> Thanks for the Reply. How much time should be waited before applying fresh visa application instead of appeal?


10 working days.


----------

